# International Game Fish Tournament Observer (IGFTO) Course-Pensacola June 9



## DAWGONIT (Jan 16, 2009)

There is plenty of room left for this Saturday's Course.
Register at: http://www.igfto.org/news/2/Observer-Training-Courses-Schedule
FB page: http://www.facebook.com/events/198206260796658/ 




Thanks, Capt. Evan.


----------

